# Lohnen die "Lady Serien" im Vergleich zu standard Bikes?



## tiefschlaf (13. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,

ich hab folgendes problem:

die anschaffung eines neuen bikes steht vor der tür, und da ich sehr unerfahren auf dem gebiet bin habe ich erst jetzt entdeckt, dass es bei diversen herstellern auch diese lady serien gibt. preislich scheinen diese jedoch teurer zu sein als vergleichbare "herrenräder"?!
verursacht die veränderte geometrie wirklich einen so viel besseren fahrkompfort für frauen?
preisrahmen für das bike liegt so ca. bei 600,-
für antworten, anregungen und ideen bin ich sehr dankbar.

jule


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jule,

"Lady-Bikes" haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, vor allem für kleinere Frauen.

Es hängt von der Körpergröße, der Schrittlänge, dem Einsatzzweck (z. B. Race, Touren, "downhill"-lastige Rides) und von den eigenen Vorlieben bezüglich Sitzposition (gestreckt, aufrecht) ab, ob dir ein Bike passt, ob du dich drauf wohl fühlst und damit bei den Sachen, die du fahren willst, gut zurecht kommst.

Ich z. B. bin 1,70 m, fahre alles von einfachen Touren mit leichten Trails, über Freeride mit derben, verblockten Wegen und kleinen Sprüngen bis zu Bikepark. Ich bevorzuge generell eine (für mich rücken- und handgelenkschonende) aufrechte Sitzposition, also kurze, kompakte Bikes und fahre ausschließlich "Herren"-Rahmen, meist in ca. 15" bzw. 42 - 44 cm, die dann noch über Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker für mich optimiert sind. Damit komme ich dann in allen "Lebenslagen" besten zurecht.

Je nachdem wie groß du bist, würde ich mich also bei der Auswahl eines neuen Bikes nicht nur auf Damenmodelle beschränken, sondern alles in deiner Rahmengröße in Betracht ziehen. Ich finde nämlich, daß es bei den "Lady Serien" immer noch zu wenig Auswahl gibt (besonders im Bereich ab 140 mm Federweg) und die Bikes, gemessen an der Ausstattung, teuerer sind als die Herren-Varianten - wie du ja auch schon erkannt hast. Es kommt noch hinzu, daß die angepriesenen damengerechten Ausstattungsdetails so manches Mal "unpassend" sind - z. B. nicht jede Frau fährt mit einem Lady-Sattel besser (ich habe auch nur "Herren"-Sättel) oder mag schmale Lenker - die sind mir für alles außer Waldautobahnen ein Graus, sobald ich mehr als nur leichte Trails fahre, will ich mind. einen 680 mm-Lenker haben.

Ich denke, wenn die Körpergröße bei dir nicht der limitiernde Faktor ist, hast du gerade in der "niedrigen" Preisklasse (600  ist nicht eben viel für ein manierliches Bike) wesentlich mehr Auswahl, wenn du bei den Herrenmodellen schaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackspechtchen (13. Februar 2011)

Als die ersten "Frauenräder" aufkamen, habe ich sie mal beäugt. Meiner Meinung nach waren es ganz normale Räder mit einer etwas weiblicheren Farbgestaltung, anderem Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau. Die Modellvielfalt war viel kleiner, die Ausstattung eher so lala und der Preis dafür relativ hoch.

Ob sich in den letzten Jahren was geändert hat? Ich weiß es nicht, ich hatte die Frauenmodell unter "unnötig" verbucht. 

Denn ich persönlich stelle überhaupt in Frage, ob Frauen eine andere Rahmengeometrie als gleichgroße Männer benötigen. Leuchtet mir physikalisch einfach nicht ein.

Ich an deiner Stelle täte mir ein state-of-the-Art-Fahrrad kaufen, welches dir gefällt, zu deinen Körpermaßen passt und dessen Ausstattung und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis dir zusagt. Ein anderer Sattel ist wohl sinnvoll, kostet aber nicht die Welt. Vielleicht ein paar Spacer, damit Frau etwas aufrechter sitzt. Solches Feintuning ist aber andererseits sowieso üblich, auch bei Männern.
Aber ansonsten? Theoretisch könnte man nun noch die geringere Kraft von Frauen anführen (andere Übersetzung?) oder ihre meist kleineren Hände (Griffe?). Halte ich persönlich aber für Kikifax, es gibts ja auch unter Männern Spargeltarzans, und die kommen ebenfalls mit handelsüblichen Fahrrädern klar.

Wegen ein paar Blümchendekoren am Rahmen würde ich nicht an der Ausstattung Abstriche machen oder einen Aufpreis zahlen.


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jule,

das ist ein endloses Thema, eine Ja/Nein-Antwort gibt es pauschal darauf nicht. Wie bereits geschrieben, spielen viele Faktoren wie Körpergröße, Einsatzbereich, finanzielles Budget, etc eine Rolle. Hier kannst Du seitenweise Statements dazu lesen. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.

Hast Du einen oder mehrer fähige Bikeläden in der Gegend? Dann solltest Du verschiedene Modelle Probe fahren und ausprobieren worauf Du Dich besonders wohl fühlst.

Wenn Du was konkretes im Auge hast, wirst Du hier bestimmt auch Meinungen zu Deinem Favoriten finden bzw. Tips, welche Bikes sonst noch passen könnten.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße Tine


----------



## tiefschlaf (13. Februar 2011)

zunächst schonmal vielen dank für eure antworten!
noch etwas zu mir: ich bin knappe 1,70 groß mit 64kg, schrittlänge 80cm. laut berechnung ist das ne astreine 18", was mir allerdings irgenwie suspekt ist  zum einsatz soll das velo hauptsächlich auf radwegen, schotterpisten und waldwegen zum einsatz kommen. ich hab also nicht vor, mich irgendwo runter zu stürzen 
ich bin inzwischen soweit dass ich vom "damenrad" weg bin, und mir ein "normales" bike zulege. mein budget hab ich nochmals überdacht, und bin gewillt ca. 800,- inkl helm, klingel und co. auszugeben.

hab mir mal das cube ltd pro  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a15718/ltd-pro.html und das canyon yellowstone 4.0w http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2053 angeguckt. eigentlicher favorit bislang war eigentlich das radon team 6.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a23185/zr-team-6-0.html, das gibt es allerdings nicht mehr in 18" :-/


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2011)

Für ca. 800  bekommst du schon was recht Nettes, wenn du bei reduzierten Vorjahresmodellen schaust, z. B. hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k972/liste.html?od=2d

Da finde ich besonders das Radon ZR Team 7.0 (799,--) sehr interessant: für den Preis richtig gut ausgestattet (u. a. prima Gabel - habe selbst 2 davon) und nicht allzu schwer (ca. 11 kg).

18" halte ich generell eigentlich bei deiner Körpergröße für fast einen Tick zu groß,  aber das 16" fällt bei Radon wirklich sehr klein aus. Da du ja eher Touren fahren möchtest, wäre dann wohl doch ein 18"-Rahmen besser, eventl. kannst du da noch einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau montieren (lassen).

Für einen Helm mußt du nicht unbedingt viel Geld ausgeben (ca. 40 - 50  sind genug!), auch die "billigen" Markenhelme (Basismodelle, evtl. auch vom Vorjahr) schützen ausreichend, und ne nette (kleine Klingel gibt's für um die 5 ). 

Nochmal wegen eines Helms: Aldi und Lidl haben jedes Frühjahr Bike-Sachen im Angebot, da bekommst du dann einen geprüften, also durchweg sicheren Helm, für echt kleines Geld.

Und auch Fahrradhosen und Handschuhe (beides eine empfehlenswerte Anschaffung) gibt es dann zu einem konkurrenzlos guten Kurs, wobei die Sachen natürlich nicht Spitzenqualität, aber absolut brauchbar sind. Mußt halt mal auf die Werbung der Discounter achten (z. B. im Internet!), es dürfte eigentlich bald wieder so weit sein!


----------



## mystik-1 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich finde ich es gar nicht verkehrt, wenn "Frau" sich einfach auf beide Räder setzt und dann guckt, welcher Rahmen etc.. besser paßt.

Mir persönlich gefallen diese Ladybikes optisch schon gar nicht und die Ausstattung ist eher mager. Aber wenn mir der Rahmen unterm Hintern besser passen würde, würde ich auch so ein Rad nehmen müßen^^

Habe auch ein Radon, 18" sollte laut Rechner passen..fand ich aber doch unangenehm. 17" wäre besser gewesen..nun wurde es ein 16", weil die 17" nicht haben.
Preis/Leistung fand ich dort bei begrenztem Budget für mich am Besten


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Februar 2011)

Die von Dir verlinkten Bikes nehmen sich nicht allzu viel, allerdings sind es alles Versenderbikes. Das ist zwar generell nichts schlechtes, bringt aber gerade für eine Einsteigerin gewisse Probleme mit sich. 

Wenn Du nicht gerade in der Nähe von H&S oder Canyon wohnst, wird es mit der Probefahrt schwierig. Bei Deinen Maßen hängst Du zwischen 16' und 18', gerade in dem Fall würde eine Probefahrt die Entscheidung für eine der beiden Größen sicher erleichtern. Wie von mystik und MissQuax bereits erwähnt, könnte es mit dem 16'-Rahmen knapp werden. Mit einer langen Sattelstütze lässt sich da zwar was machen, allerdings ist beim 16' das Steuerrohr 15 mm kürzer als beim 18', was wiederum dazu führt, dass der Lenker tiefer ist. Neben der Rahmenhöhe ist besonders die Oberrohrlänge wichtig. Je länger das Oberrohr desto gestreckter/sportlicher sitzt Du auf dem Rad. In geringem Maße lässt sich das durch die Vorbaulänge ausgleichen. Die Vorbaulänge hat aber auch Einfluß auf das Fahrverhalten. Die ganze Angelegenheit ist ziemlich komplex. Ich hoffe, ich hab Dich nicht zusehr vollgetextet 

Außerdem kannst Du Dich bei technischen Problemen nicht mal eben an den Händler wenden, sondern musst das Rad evtl. einschicken. 
Wenn man die entsprechende Erfahrung hat, fällt es leichter einen Rahmen nach den Geometriedaten auszusuchen. Als Einsteigerin ist das meist schwierig. 
Wie sieht es mit Deinen handwerklichen/technischen Fähigkeiten aus? Kannst Du kleinere Probleme am Rad selbst beheben oder hast Du jemanden in Deiner Umgebung, der Dir helfen kann? Manche örtlichen Bikehändler weigern sich z.B. Reparaturen an Versenderbikes auszuführen.

Der große Vorteil der Versender ist halt das gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Beim Händler am Ort zahlt man gewöhnlich etwas mehr. Dafür gibt es (zumindest bei einem guten Händler) mehr Service. 

Gruß Tine


----------



## tiefschlaf (13. Februar 2011)

au backe  aus dem motto: "ich geh ma bike kaufen/bestellen" wird wie ich das sehe ne riesen angelegenheit.... mein freund ist auch auf der suche nach nem bike für sich und hat hier im forum auch schon das ein oder andere erfragt.
da sowohl radon als auch canyon nur ca. 1,5 stunden von uns weg sind, fahren wir da am wochenende einfach mal hin. hab gesehen, dass es in diesem h&s radon store auch cube gibt?! jedenfalls möcht ich echt nicht mehr als 800 für bike + gedöns ausgeben. irgendwo muss ja auch mal schluss sein, zumal ich anfangs nur 500 für alles ausgeben wollte


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an! Wenn ihr vor Ort auf einen fähigen Verkäufer trefft, sollte euch ein Besuch am Wochenende weiter helfen. Ein wenig Vorwissen hast Du ja nun schon. Das wird schon!

Klar kann man auch in den nächsten Laden spazieren und einfach ein Bike kaufen. Wenn es dann aber nicht richtig passt, hält die Freude daran nicht lange an und Du ärgerst Dich über das viele Geld, das Du dafür ausgegeben hast. 

So, ich bin jetzt erstmal weg, schönen Abend.
Gruß Tine


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2011)

Rahmengröße 18" ist mit Sicherheit zu groß. 
Ich bin 1,78 (bei 86er Schrittlänge) und fahre 17" bzw. 47cm Rahmen.

Die goldene Regel beim Radkauf: Liegt man zwischen zwei Größen, nimmt man immer die kleinere.
Stichwort 'Überstandshöhe' - ein immens wichtiges Kriterium!

Versuche andere Rahmenrechner, wie z.B. diesen.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, unbedingt Probe sitzen/fahren und das MTB kaufen auf dem Du Dich am wohlsten fühlst.
Bei Herrenmodellen muss in der Regel nur der Sattel gegen ein Damenmodell getauscht werden, manchmal ist das gleich beim Kauf möglich, ohne Aufpreis.
Manchmal aber, dauert die Sattelsuche länger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiefschlaf (13. Februar 2011)

also ich muss ja mal eins sagen!!!!!!!!!!!
die beratung und hilfsbereitschaft hier bei den mädels ist ja mal um ne ganze ecke besser als bei den herren der schöpfung! mein freund hat sich da mal beraten lassen, aber die jungs vergessen immer dass neulinge fragen. neulinge sind eben keine profis^^
hab ich das denn richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich eher bequemer sitzen möchte, brauche ich ein rad mit entsprechend kürzerem oberrohr??? ich hasse es überfordert zu sein :-(


----------



## blutbuche (13. Februar 2011)

@tiefschlaf : habe genau deine grösse und schrittlänge und fahre unterschiedliche bikes .- alles normale bikes - kein frauen kram- von 16 zoll bis zum nicolai in gr. M - das entspricht 18 zoll . ein kurzes oberrohr ist mir wichtig - und beim unfreiwilligen  absteigen sollte man nicht auf´s rohr klatschen - könnte empfindlich weh tun .... würde vor dem kauf auf alle fälle probefahren - sonst ärgerst du dich hinterher !!!! viel glück , k.


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2011)

tiefschlaf schrieb:


> mein freund hat sich da mal beraten lassen, aber die jungs vergessen immer dass neulinge fragen. neulinge sind eben keine profis^^


Du darfst gerne einen Link zu seinem Thread einstellen, dann schaue ich mal vorbei um nach dem Rechten zu sehen! 





tiefschlaf schrieb:


> hab ich das denn richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich eher bequemer sitzen möchte, brauche ich ein rad mit entsprechend kürzerem oberrohr???


Ja 










http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzhaltung_radfahren.htm

http://www.patria.net/ergonomie/geneigte-sitzhaltung/


----------



## MelleD (14. Februar 2011)

Ich war auch bei Canyon in Koblenz, um mich da mal beraten zu lassen.
Sehr nette, hilfsbereite Leute! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Die bleiben auch nett, wenn man "Anfänger"-Fragen stellt. Hab die auch gelöchert.
Bei mir wurde es eine Lady-Ausgabe, bin aber auch nen bissl kleiner als du. Auf der Männerversion saß ich viel zu gestreckt ( so wie oben Position 3, nur noch nen tacken weiter nach vorne gebeugt). Fühlte mich auf dem Dingen auch überhaupt nicht wohl. Das popo-Meter tendierte dann zum Lady-Bike.
Proberunde gefahren und ich war überzeugt.


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Februar 2011)

Schau doch mal in den bikemarkt hier.
Bei dem begrenzten Budget würde ich es mal mit einem gebrauchten probieren.


----------



## tiefschlaf (15. Februar 2011)

danke für die zahlreichen antworten unf ratschläge. mein freund und ich fahren wahrscheinlich noch dieses wochenende zu canyon und radon. mal schauen, ob sich da was ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

....denke auch , was gebrauchtes für den preis wär´wohl realistischer ....


----------

